

This Tech Bubble Is Different (2011) - moubarak
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_17/b4225060960537.htm

======
arbuge
I realized this was an old article when it said Zynga's valuation was $8B on
page 3.

The next few paragraphs go on to conjecture about whether Color will be
successful.

~~~
connor
Those facts kind of debunked any point the article was making. Interesting
look on the past perhaps.

